

Man Badges: Celebrating Everyday Man Victories - jasonshen
http://earnyourmanbadge.com

======
skermes
Yes! I was just looking for an app to reinforce my unimaginative opinions
about heteronormative lifestyles and socially regressive gender roles! Void in
my life: filled.

~~~
jasonshen
We tried it mix it up (there's big screen baller and Doctor Man in there) so
hopefully it's not all just ridiculous stereotypes of male behavior. Just for
fun...

------
vibragiel
A worthy app for Maddox himself.

<http://alphabetofmanliness.com/>

------
chrismiller
This would be a great part of a beer company advertising campaign.

Great idea :)

------
joaovrb
Seems promising. Plans for Android version?

~~~
jasonshen
It's actually not an iPhone app (even though the icon is there, sorry .. it's
an off-the-shelf wordpress theme). We made it with Sencha Touch so it's
actually a web app masquerading as a mobile app. Android away at
www.getyourmanbadge.com!

